# Is there a wand for the AAA G40?



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I just got done spraying a dropped ceiling with my Graco 390 AAA. I know I coud use just the airless feature, but I wanted to spray with the air too. I did a little searching for a wand but came up empty. Has anyone seen a wand for the G40? I know, it' asking alot.

BTW-the tiles didn't get all stuck like I thought they would. Could be the finely atomized paint from the air supply. *Contemplating look on my face* [The one my wife ALWAYS mistakes for a blank stare]


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

this might work. the telescoping pole attaches to the gun...I know the g40 has a fluid tube that may or may not get in the way.

http://www.hydetools.com/catalog/tool/quickreach-pro-telescoping-spray-pole-55-85


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Called the regional Graco rep that I know a couple weeks ago to talk about a few things, one being a wand for the G40.

He said they don't sell one because they haven't made one yet that is anti-static. In the event someone was spraying flammable (oil based) material, Graco didn't want to turn the wand into a flame thrower, at least liability wise. That's what he told me. 

I know for a fact you can hook up an extension to the AAA unit but not to the G40 gun, you'd have to swap out guns and lose the air ability. 

That's as much as I personally know.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

If you look at the G40 and 15 gun you will notice 2 air ports above the fluid port. Any wand would have to have 2 air chambers running the length of the wand to allow the air from the compressor to reach the tip guard which atomizes the product further upon leaving the tip.....just a thought


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> If you look at the G40 and 15 gun you will notice 2 air ports above the fluid port. Any wand would have to have 2 air chambers running the length of the wand to allow the air from the compressor to reach the tip guard which atomizes the product further upon leaving the tip.....just a thought


This may be an opportunity to patent an accessory for an existing product.

I still don't get how a wand would cause static electricity when it's mounted to a gun, which is mounted to an anti static line, which is mounted to the grounded airless?


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, we have them custom made, available in 12" , 20" and 30" length. 

But they are pricey, if you want a quote, please send me a PM.


----------

